# Here's my outdoor kitchen



## Harley45 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's my outdoor kitchen


----------



## flattop (Jun 16, 2010)

That is a sweeeeet set-up!


----------



## Steven Farr (Jun 16, 2010)

Good googily moogily that is SWEEEEETTT.  I will admit that I am extremely jealous!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 16, 2010)

Man thats a heck of a set-up you got there!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2010)

Steven Farr said:


> Good googily moogily that is SWEEEEETTT.  I will admit that I am extremely jealous!



X 2 ....

very , very nice ...


----------



## Doyle (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful.  Are you going to screen it in?


----------



## moodman (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome! Its nicer than my house!


----------



## ronpasley (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it, looks like a great place to hang out


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 16, 2010)

wow,get a business license and you could open for business


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok... now you're just showing off  Nice nook you have there... and a nice bike in your avatar. That about a 59-60 Pan?


----------



## carver (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it....what times dinner


----------



## meeks88 (Jun 16, 2010)

another jealous one here... that is sweet!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweeeeeet.... Man that is top shelf there. I've admired that place since I seen it in another thread quite a while back. 

Super-nice place you got there.


----------



## Harley45 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words, hope the Wife and I can enjoy it for many years.


----------



## scout8140 (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks great....you can't beat those green eggs


----------



## msig82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks awesome!  When do we eat???


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 10, 2010)

love the little garden in the back, did you do most of it yourself?


----------



## Harley45 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigdipper said:


> love the little garden in the back, did you do most of it yourself?



Thanks Bigdipper,
Yes, the wife and I done everything, and it was a job, but all worth while.


----------



## winchester1970 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey David, that really is a nice place you have there. When are we going to a have a cool drink in the kitchen and talk about a little gun trading?


----------



## Harley45 (Aug 12, 2010)

winchester1970 said:


> Hey David, that really is a nice place you have there. When are we going to a have a cool drink in the kitchen and talk about a little gun trading?



Thanks Scott,
Anytime brother, I'm always up for tradeing, and haveing a good cold brew.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 12, 2010)

That's super nice!


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice - and you did it yourself!


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll bring some shrimp from the coast and we can brake that puppy in big time..lol.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet place to kick back !


----------



## Furious (Aug 19, 2010)

Gotta love it. And to top it all off you did it yourself.  Very nice job.


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's an awesome setup ya got!!


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*awsome*

awsome


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome kitchen

Whens dinner?

Ill have the swordfish!


----------



## campshane (Aug 29, 2010)

That is very nice. Some great times will be had there for sure!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 13, 2010)

That is just Awesome! I am sure you will have a lot of fun times using it for many years!


----------

